# Hunter/Jumper Pony Contest!



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

For all the pony riders out there!
You may enter ONE picture in a class. Enter as many classes as you like. 
Jumping can be any hight, flat can be at any gait. Show off your best shot! 
Contest will close when I feel that there are a fair amount of entries.
Prize list coming soon


*Jump*
Small (under 12.2 hands)

Medium (12.2-13.2 hands)

Large (13.2-14.2 hands)


*Flat*
Small (under 12.2 hands)

Medium (12.2-13.2 hands)

Large (13.2-14.2 hands)


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

EDIT- Ponies will be judged on their form/movement.

*Prizes*
Jump- 1st place: Photo manip and a siggy or avatar
2nd place: siggy or avatar
Flat- 1st place: Photo manip and a siggy or avatar
2nd place: siggy or avatar


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I will be back if I can find other pictures...

Large


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for your entry!


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Large
http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1121006115755_1545128986_282240_4564832_n.jpg

Large
http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1121005995752_1545128986_282237_6914362_n.jpg


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

small


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

im entering, just got to find some photos.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

FLAT.
MEDIUM - 13.2HH 










JUMP-
MEDIUM - 13.2HH









THANKS AND GREAT CONTEST


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your entries 
We still need more entries!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i would enter more. but my horse is 15hh.


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

Can I enter my sister since she's not on here? Her pony is a fantastic jumper pony! Definitely nothing hunter about him though.....


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Large:


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

OdinsOwn said:


> Can I enter my sister since she's not on here? Her pony is a fantastic jumper pony! Definitely nothing hunter about him though.....


Yes, you can! What size is he? I'm guessing large...?


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah sorry forgot to add that.... He's a large


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

OdinsOwn said:


> Yeah sorry forgot to add that.... He's a large


Thanks


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

when will this end?


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, right now there are only 1 or 2 entries in each class, so I'm going to wait longer until we have more entries!


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

These aren't of me, but friends and ponies that I know! I took the photographs. If that's not okay - just disregard this post! Lol!

First! 
Section A Welsh Pony stud: Kar Mar Buck
Small - 12.1hh


















Second!
Quarter HorseXShetland Pony mary: Ponylicious 
Medium - 13.1hh


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

Jag6201 said:


> These aren't of me, but friends and ponies that I know! I took the photographs. If that's not okay - just disregard this post! Lol!


Yeah that's fine! We need as many entries as possible


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

Jag6201 said:


> These aren't of me, but friends and ponies that I know! I took the photographs. If that's not okay - just disregard this post! Lol!
> 
> First!
> Section A Welsh Pony stud: Kar Mar Buck
> Small - 12.1hh


Is this pony for sale? Because I swear I saw him on warmblood-for-sale.com, I think.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Flat class, large pony, 13.3 Poa, Spirit Bear









Large pony jumping









Medium pony, flat class, 12.2 welsh cob, Domino


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

pony hunter rydr said:


> Is this pony for sale? Because I swear I saw him on warmblood-for-sale.com, I think.


He could quite possibly be! I'm not at that barn anymore - but it's possible that they had him advertised for stud services though. I have my doubts that they'd want to sell him, he makes beautiful sport pony or small horse foals!


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

Jag6201 said:


> He could quite possibly be! I'm not at that barn anymore - but it's possible that they had him advertised for stud services though. I have my doubts that they'd want to sell him, he makes beautiful sport pony or small horse foals!


Edit: WOW! I just went and snooped and you're right - he is for sale, and gelded! Haha, I need to chat with Karen more often I guess! Lol!


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

Jag6201 said:


> Edit: WOW! I just went and snooped and you're right - he is for sale, and gelded! Haha, I need to chat with Karen more often I guess! Lol!


Haha! I guess that happens lol


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

Bumpin up! We still need more pictures!


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

Okay, this contest is going to end THIS Friday! So hurry and get your entries in!
Thanks to all who have entered.


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

Heres a Medium Flat Pic.I can't seem to find any good jumping ones.


----------



## laurenlovesjohnny (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm not to sure if you will allow this, but this is a picture i took of my boss's daughter, Kerry.

The horse's name is Avril, 14 hands large pony, flat


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

laurenlovesjohnny said:


> I'm not to sure if you will allow this, but this is a picture i took of my boss's daughter, Kerry.
> 
> The horse's name is Avril, 14 hands large pony, flat



It will count, it's is judged on the pony, not the rider.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I have no idea how big these are going to turn out so if they are tiny, sorry. I honestly have no idea how big he was. I'm guessing somewhere around 13.2-14 hands. He was pretty small. Here's his flat picture. 
starbucksflat.jpg

Here's his jumping picture.
starbucksjump.jpg


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

dressagebelle- I put him in as a medium because that's where we needed more entries

This contest is CLOSED! I will be judging tonight/tomorrow and I will get the results up probably tomorrow


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Nm. =)


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey everyone who entered- sorry it's taken SOOO long to get the results! Anyway, I got them done 
If you got 1st or 2nd place- PM me with what class and what place you got. If you won (or came in second) in more than one class you will only get one prize.

*Jump*
*Large- 
*First: 1dog3cats17rodents 
Second: danastark 

*Medium-
*First: Jag6201 
Second: jadeewood 

*Small-
*First: Jag6201 
Second: gypsygirl 


*Flat*
*Large-
*First: laurenlovesjohnny 
Second: Void 

*Medium- 
*First: jadeewood 
Second: danastark 

*Small- 
*First: Jag6201


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

A prize list reminder-

Prizes
Jump- 1st place: Photo manip and a signature or avatar
2nd place: signature or avatar
Flat- 1st place: Photo manip and a signature or avatar
2nd place: signature or avatar


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

yay, thanks ever so much 

*Medium-
*First: Jag6201 
Second: jadeewood


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

I sent messages to everyone who won!


----------

